# Dalle LCD d'iMac G5



## iMacounet (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

je vais bientôt avoir un iMac G5 pour pièces (17",sans iSight)

Et combien vendre la dalle LCD ? (si elle fonctionne biensûr :rateau

Et la carte mère avec le processeur ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Février 2010)

:rateau:


----------

